# Embroidery Help



## kak9288 (Jun 22, 2007)

I have had my embroidery machine for about 2 months now. I was stitching out a logo with black thread and noticed that the white bobbin is showing through. Does anyone have any suggestions or trouble shooting tips? Thanks.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Is it happening on just the one needle or all of them? If it's all needles then your problem is most likely to be the bobbin tension that is too loose. Clean under the spring with a thin piece of card to remove any fluff, then set the tension if it still needs adjusting.

If it is just the black needle then back of your top tension a little at a time. Stitch a quarter inch satin column and make sure that the bobbin thread is showing about 1/3rd underneath.


----------



## kak9288 (Jun 22, 2007)

It does just seem to be my black needle. I will try this today and let you know. Thanks for the input. The tension thing is an art I guess.


----------



## kak9288 (Jun 22, 2007)

If the bobbin were too loose would this cause a lot of thread breaks and cause the thread to "bunch up"?


----------



## anajetuser (Sep 28, 2007)

Still the best way to check a machineis with the "H" test.
run a 1" cap. H on each needle on every head monthly and campare them. If I start to see changes I correct at that time. Sure has saved me a lot of trouble in the long run. If all the backs look thge same, usually top tension is OK. If or two change, it means someone has been tampering. I go for 1/3 top thread and 2/3's boobin on the back side. But there are differances. Main thing is find out what works for your machine and your dizitzing.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Tension is nothing more than a pulling contest between the top and bottom threads. Look at this utube video Understanding Embroidery Tension (Leisure & Hobbies: Creative Crafts) 
to see what the H test should look like. There are tension gauges you can use but this is the easiest way to see if your machine is set up correctly. Also, this article Embroidery Thread Tensions by James M. (Jimmy) Lamb - freeembroiderystuff.embroiderydesigns.com
should explain it in detail to you.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## anajetuser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the tension gauges, but very seldom use them. Sewing is really the best gauge.


----------

